# Wahoo,Dolphin and some ARS



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

The Team met at the house at 4am with some hopes of a wahoo or two. The plan was to troll only today for wahoo and dolphin. Tim picked up a dozen of medium hoos and the lures we had aboard, were all that was going today. We said that we would take a week off from grouper fishing. With the mega shark event next week, we arestill filling the frig with king and bonitoes for chum. There was a little choppy seas left over from the night beforeso we just took our time in getting out to the edge. The lines werein 260 feet of depth and before the fifth line was out, the right short was on it's way to the north. Rob did the honors on the hoo and she was resting in the ice for the trip home later. The lines were back out and the right rigger had a nice dolphin for B-rad to bring in; another fish to add to the box. We lost a nice bull a few minutes later and the rest of the day we just trolled around 260- 700 feet in hopes of another hoo or dolphin. We held to our commitment to make this a half day. We had no bottom gear aboard, so we used our 8 and 10 pound bait rods to catch a limit of ARS. We gave away all of the AJ's and a snapper to some one that just had to have one at the marina. Some how a mingo and scamp jumped in the box. We did have a beauitful sailfish swim up tous while we were snapper fishing. And we seen that whale shark that has been running around here, and a whale also around the 131. Good luck to all in the Mega Shark and be SAFE above all. Gene and Crew


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

This can't be, you didn't get a 30 person limit. You must be slacking alittle in your old age. No really good job.


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

nice....a quiet day from team recess is above average for most!



you guys are a keystone to this forum



good work! and keep on postin up these nice hauls :bowdown


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

You guys are amazing I all ways enjoy your post keep up the good work


----------



## seeryfly (Jul 13, 2009)

Nice! I had to pull the plug on today's planned trip due to the iffy weather. Looks like it was a good call to skip base on the storms this morning. See you out there next week.


----------



## xyzzy (Oct 26, 2008)

nice dorado!! was the hoo skirted it hit? blue/white?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

You LOST a fish??? You ARE human!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

GREAT job fellas...

Jim


----------



## Bryson13 (Apr 22, 2008)

You guys are amazing. :clap To say I'm envious would be an understatement. Write a book or something so newbies to offshore like me can learn.......:bowdown


----------



## Russian (Jan 13, 2009)

Cool, well at least you were able to get out and do some trolling and catch a few nice fish well you where at it. I hope to get out on the ski tomorrow morning, spent today mounting a depthfinder on it, will post some pics later.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *xyzzy (8/1/2009)*nice dorado!! was the hoo skirted it hit? blue/white?


Red/black with black head combo with wire. Dolphin was blue/white mono just in case a white was around. Gene


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

you guy's rock


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

Good job with the hoosand nice looking Dorado.....I bet it was tough to leavethe bottom gear at home for the Recess Team...way to be disciplined and stick to the plan...Hopefully I'll see you guys at the weigh inthis weekend.

Jimmy


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

Nice job team!! See you next weekend for the Mega Shark Tournament. I will be bringing 3 bonita with me. jeff


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

We finally had a short day, but I think if Tim and I were running the boat we would still be catching and releasing ARS on the light tackel. To say we hadthe ARSfired up would be a huge understatement. You know there is a shortage of those things. It was a nice change of pace today,and really nice to get another Wahoo on the boat. Here are a few pictures we snappedtoday during the trip. 

B-rad hooked up to his Mahi. Sure wish we could have gotten the other onewith it.










Looks like grilled Waho and Mahi is on the menu this week.










Now that we have the serious fihsing over let the games begin. Tim is just havingway to much funon the ten pound spinning gear. 




























It was just snapper after snapper after snappper.



















As always we had a blast out there and I'm already looking forward to the shark tournament next week.

Team Recess

Rob


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job guys! Great jobon the light tackle snapper fishing too.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

You guy's always seem to bring back Fish, Nice!!!! Keep up the Good work:letsdrink


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome report !!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks for posting.You guys never seem to amaze me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! How much fish do you guys have in your freezer ??:letsdrink:letsdrink

Scott


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *seeryfly (8/1/2009)*Nice! I had to pull the plug on today's planned trip due to the iffy weather. Looks like it was a good call to skip base on the storms this morning. See you out there next week.


 The weather after around 8 o'clock just kept getting better and better. Turned out to be a great weather day off shore. We looks to the north on radar and seen a few strorms that way and said to our selves what a great day to be off shore. You never know unless you go. Gene


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

yep, when i got back, my gf said it had rained pretty much all day at the house....the weather was fairly nice offshore. 

Yesterday was a lot of fun. The wahoo and dolphin were in the boat within the first 20 minutes of trolling, and as mentioned we could have had another dolphin in the boat in that same 20 minutes. After that, the action slowed down on the troll, but we put some time in hoping for another quality fish. Not sure if the others mentioned but the only other strikes were a foul hooked chicken dolphin and a bobo.

The snapper fishing on light tackle was a blast. Eventually we got them to the very top of the water. good times. 

Team Recess

Brad


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job team recess as always.:clap i was out there with a couple of friends and it was a good day to be on the water. good luck with the shark tourny.


----------



## Remedy (Apr 19, 2009)

Great job guys. I am going to be at OB this next week and would like to get some trolling action in while I am there. what did the water look like and what areas did you pick up the wahoo?

I havent fished that much out of OB so not sure if there is an area like the nipple or the edge and do you look for the bait or water color. 

My fishing has always been luck and some bait in the area.

thanks for any info you can give.


----------



## pelagicone (Jul 25, 2008)

Great job guys, about how far out did yall pick the whoo and mahi up?


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Funny how those suicide mingo and scamp sneak intoyour fish box 

Surprised that you did not run into a yellow edge or snowy witha death wish

Always enoy your reports 

Best of luck and look forward to your shark fishing write up

Keith


----------



## user6993 (Feb 15, 2009)

> *pelagicone (8/2/2009)*Great job guys, about how far out did yall pick the whoo and mahi up?


About 28 miles in 256 feet. I think the hoo and mahi are feeding on the bottom fish and what few flying fish that are holding in swallow water area. We open them up and found that to be the case. If I was to take anothertrolling trip soonwe would target only 260 to 360 feet of depth. Just a thought. Gene


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice!!! 

Takes alot of effort to pack it in at a half day with a small fishbox. 

Heck, I can't get that catch there after 10 hrs!!!!! :banghead


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Great JOb RECESS...

DId you come across any weed or anything else out there. I went out of SW out of Destin pulled a couple of plugs for a while and Got one Mahi, but the water at 200 ft was nicer that the water at 300. I didn't see anyting. A buddy went due south out of Destin chasing some Blue patch off of Hilton, and got two hoos and saw a floating grass pile with a buch of chicken on it. Were you guys south of the Oriskany? We were east and south following the 100 phathon curve for a little while. As always, Great job...

Chris


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great post as always guys, a slow day for you is a great trip for me. WOW, keep up the good work.:clap


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

> *chasintales (8/2/2009)*Great JOb RECESS...
> 
> DId you come across any weed or anything else out there. I went out of SW out of Destin pulled a couple of plugs for a while and Got one Mahi, but the water at 200 ft was nicer that the water at 300. I didn't see anyting. A buddy went due south out of Destin chasing some Blue patch off of Hilton, and got two hoos and saw a floating grass pile with a buch of chicken on it. Were you guys south of the Oriskany? We were east and south following the 100 phathon curve for a little while. As always, Great job...
> 
> Chris


No weeds, just a few large root systems with nothing on them except some small mahi.You could fill a boat with the mahi if you were to target them.Flying fish in 260 to 360 feet.Very few flyers out deeper. We were SSW of the Big O about 12 miles or so to start.In a area we call the flats, there is not much around it but with westerly currents and SE trade winds some times you will get a rip from it around the 131 and nipple. I think the wahoo are holding in 260 -360 feet of depth. If we would have saturday to do over we would have stayed in that depth.But was only there less then 45 minutes.The wahoo are hungry and have stated eating bottom fish like mingo's and blue nose. Next time you catch a hoo open it up to see what they are eating. That will tell you volumes of information. Gene


----------

